# -
,       -?
   ?
   ?

----------


## Ole

.       .        .   - ! :Frown:

----------



----------

-   ,        ,    .     .       .
    ,       .       -.     ,    ,          .

   1   -  ,    -     ,    .   .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

-    

1.     
2.    
3.   -  

1.    
2.  
3.         :Wink: 

:
  ,       

     ,   , ..   ,        ,      .

      -  .   ...

----------

,     ,             .     (- )   ,       .

    -?

----------


## stas

!
 .     -   (     ,   ).

----------


## julia200

.  .           :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ella

-  .

:
, 
,
    ,     , 
   ,      , 
     / (        )       .

:
.

----------


## Shat

-   ,  .
  :
1.     -  1,      .
2.      - "     "

----------


## AF

1.  

1.                1  7.7,     .
1.   ,        ()
2.         
3.         -.
4.      ,        
 :EEK!:

----------

-     . 
    DOS, Windows, Internet. 
   ,     DOS-,       ,  :
1.  
2.                .

 , -   : :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
         .         .
   . :Wink:  

     ,          ""      .  :Frown:

----------

"-".
1.()    .
2.  -  
  .   
   -  .
3.       ,
  .

   .
:      
"-",       :Smilie: )
   ,  
 (  ).

----------

-   .

----------

> __ 
> *   -   .*


  ? ? :Lol:

----------


## a

.        ,      .

----------

> ? ?


       ..... ....
  -  .....  :Wink:

----------


## Olenka

-  .   -  ,   /      :Smilie:

----------

,    ,      -   .       ,  ,  ,   .      ,           . ,  ,     ,      ,      ,  ,   .    .          .

----------

> __ 
> *,    ,      -   .       ,  ,  ,   .*


  -    .
:    ,   "-"
.
,    
    (   ),

   .

----------

,   DOS  -  .    -,     - - --!   (-- )   .       !  :Mad:   -   .           3-     .       -.   !       .        ,                 !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> -     . 
>     DOS, Windows, Internet. 
>    ,     DOS-


  -  DOS (  ).   . Winmodem - DOSa  ,       - WIN2000  .       ,    .

----------

,       ,     . ..      -           ,      .   .

----------

.    -  .

----------


## Buhg

.              .     .       -   .

----------


## sandra-2

-      - ,    .
      ,   ,        .             -  .     ,              . 
 - ,        ,      ,       ,     .          -      , -     .

----------

, ,   !
       - ..     ,        .      ,    :Stick Out Tongue:  
      ,   .     .   ,     -     ...
    .    ,    ,       .
  -     .      -  .   ,          .     ,        ,         ,     ,                 !!      !
   ,   ,     -.
        ?      ?          ?

----------


## Demin

.
    -.  (  )  .
  :
- .  . ,       ,       .   ,    " " - , ,    .         .   -        15 ,     10 .
,    -,        ,    -.
- .       ,     ,    ,        .
 ,    173-          ,   .       .

----------


## Demin

> ,        ,         ,     ,                 !!      !


,       ?

----------

> ,    " " - , ,    .         .


  -  " "    - ?    ? 
       " "       ?

----------


## Demin

> -  " "    - ?    ? 
>        " "       ?


   ,      " "?   .
, ,      .

----------


## ..

1,     ,   ,         ,   ,  ...
     1    ,       iBank,   ...
    ,   ,    ...

----------


## Demin

> 1,     ,   ,         ,   ,  ...
>      1    ,       iBank,   ...
>     ,   ,    ...


, !   :Cool:  
,    iBank  1,     . 
 iBank - "" - "" -  " " - "  " -    (  !),   1c_to_kl.txt (    ).
,   ,        .
,   -  .
  iBank  " "    "".

----------


## Mela

2 -
   - - 
  - 20 !    
  / -  
 ! !       - , , ,      4  ,  
  -  up-to-date, ..   -     ,   -  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,        ""/""  .
  - ,     
   ,   - - - - ---  :Wink: 
 -    ...
 ,

----------


## Mela

> ,     ,             .     (- )   ,       .
> 
>     -?


     ?    ?
,  /   
 ,     ,    - ! !   :Smilie:  
   ..  - !   , :     ,    ,   !!  !  -    :Smilie:  
    -    2  ,  ,   ...

----------

-  !   !    ,        ....        ,        !

----------


## N2511

-    ( 7).  ,  .  - ,    . -  , ..        .

----------


## Klyaksa

-,  ,     -  IT    -   ,       -     -

----------


## AMM

.  > .
  -    .   -    (    proxy).
   .

----------


## Katrin S.

.  ,           , ,  .
 -       ,               15 .  :Smilie:

----------


## N2511

,  -   . 

       ,        .
, 19.07.05  15.00  -  ,   20.07.05   ,     .        ,       .  - .  ,          -    .          (....  ,,,,).       .   01.09.05 -  05.09.05  .    -    -   2.

----------

.  !

----------

-  ,    ,           -,     *N2511*        -????

----------


## Girine

-  (-)   .  ,   , - - -.    ,  -    ,    ,    ,        . -      ,     ,      :Wink: .

----------


## .

! "+", "-"  ,   .

----------


## N2511

> -  ,    ,           -,     *N2511*        -????


        ,    --,    .
 -,  ,     .. -,      - . .,     ,  ,      ..
     , ,       :Smilie:     -.

----------


## Rimskaya

:-)    windows "",    DOS ""%)))   :-)

----------

?
      ,   ,   ?

----------

,   ,     ?

----------


## Al'ka

,  2  .       .        ,      .     .        ,  ,   .     .

----------


## Anton

.   -   .

 ""      - 1 ( ), ..          .          . -    .

 "" -   -  ,  .
 -         :   ,   -   .

  , ,  ,   -  "  ".

----------

,  ,     ,  ,  ,     1

----------


## 4

:Smilie:

----------


## .

,  ,    ,    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Irinka

> ,          ""      .


    .               , ""       -.  !    -       /.



> ,           . ,  ,     ,      ,      ,  ,   .


  ...           ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   .

----------

:-)
    -,    ,    , ,     !
    1,     )))  :Cool:

----------

- (-)    :      200 ;   ,      (    ),    .

----------


## Eka

,       1.    .

----------


## _

> ,       1.    .


       - " ".    txt,   1,    ** ,      ( txt) .

----------


## _

-   ,          .

----------


## Eka

> - " ".    txt,   1,    ** ,      ( txt) .


,     " "  (Erorr) ,      ?     ?

----------


## Eugeniya_S

DOS- -,  ,  ,  .   .         ,  ,  ,     .    .  -    .      ,    .

----------

,   - .    .     ,  .      .

----------


## degna

-,         ,

----------

, ,      "-",             ?                 ?

                   36  20,       ,         ,     ..
              ?

----------

.

----------

,  .       ""  ,     ....

----------

> .



  !         ,          ,      !

        !

----------

,           -        .

----------


## Larky

> .


       ...

----------

:     -,             ,       ......        :Wink:

----------

-. .    ,     .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

- .      ?
 , ,        ?

----------


## Larky

**,  , ,    ,      ,        ...

----------

-,      1,   "",     ?

----------


## Demin

**, :
1)  1 - 
2)  - - 
3)  - -

----------

, ,     .       -.  - 1             ,    ,      .   ,    1      ^.   . , .        .  .        ?

----------


## Demin

**,     -.      "*~*".
 , ,      ,     .

   :
 2-      /,     .
     -   .   :Big Grin:

----------

-  ,      -     .

----------


## Demin

**,   


> 


  ??? ,   .
  4  2-.
  24   
  ,  ,  ,  ,      , , * (  ,       ,    )*,          ,               ,

----------

5.  .      1 -    1.    .

----------


## Metallica

,            --.

----------

-    ,      ,    .  :Smilie: 
   -    .  :Embarrassment:  
  ,   ,     .      ,       ,      :Frown:

----------


## 33

!  super:      ,    .    ,        ,    ,       ,       ! :be-be-be:

----------


## Larky

> ,        ,


    ...     ...     ,      ...  :Wink:

----------


## 33

Larky!  ,     -  ! :Smilie:

----------


## V

> 5.  .      1 -    1.    .


 -   -     -      ? -     ?

----------

> -   -     -      ? -     ?


   ,          1,, .

----------


## V

**,  ?

----------


## V

- , ,  -      1?

----------

> - , ,  -      1?


     ,   .   . (  ,   - ""  1)

----------


## V

**, ,       - ,       -              -        -     :Smilie:

----------

*V*,      ,            .    -  ,   -   "",   (-     ,   ).

----------


## V

> (-     ,   ).


          ,            -  .     -    ,     ?

----------

*V*, .  .  -   .   .

----------


## Anton

> [b]...   .   .


,     ,       2   .

----------


## Larky

,  ,    1,  ...
P.S.  -,   ...

----------


## Demin

-    - 50 %       .   :Smilie:     .   :yes:

----------


## musa

.    -    .              ?

----------


## Metallica

2  -. :    1        , :    ,      .    ( )   (-).

----------


## Anton

> 2  -. :    1        , :    ,      .    ( )   (-).


   -   1 ,      :
1)    , 
2)      .,
3)     (..  )    - ,   ..  (!),
4)         .

        ,   ,              .

----------


## natas

4 -.   ,      /    1    3 ,   ,       - (    /) ,       -. .

----------


## Metallica

> 4)         .


 ?

----------


## labaluzska

-  ,  .           ,    .  ,    . ,       ,        -.      ,       (    ).  ,              6 .       ,     .        .     ,   .    ,  ,   ,   -, .           .   ,    , .       ,    ,      ,  80 .  .       ,     , ,      ,    .   , !

----------


## Metallica

,       3- ,     .

----------


## Anton

> ?


  ?

----------

,  .  ,      - ""     ,    160.    .          . - !

----------


## Anton

> ...     - ...


  :Smilie:

----------

!      !  -,         ,     .     ,    .

----------


## Larky

> !


 ,     10000 . ...     ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

** ,   ,  ...       ? 5 .      ?   :Smilie: 

    .

----------

(     )!     -      (    ).

----------


## Demin

** ,      ,      .     ,  .   ,   ?  ?      ?
   ,        (,    , ,   ),     ,  -.




> 


     850   . ,   , ,    ,   .., , 700.  , ,    , , ,   .

----------

-,  !   -    5  8 ... ,      ,  ,   ..  .

----------


## Demin

** , 


> 5  8


      .   :yes:

----------


## ABell

+17.7.     -  (    ,     ).

----------


## Amber-Lass

:
*1.*            ?    -,    ?
*2.*     - ?       ?
**

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Demin

*Amber-Lass*, 


> 


 ,  .     .



> - ?       ?


    .   -      (  -    ).   -            .

----------


## Metallica

> 5  8 ...


 !  :Wow:     .       -,  -      .

----------


## Spiridonov

> ,  .  ,      - ""     ,    160.    .          . - !


    -     (  .  ).   -    ",  160 ":

1.    1   (  - )
2.     .
3.  "   " .              - -    .
4.     -   . ..   ,   ,    ,     -.

----------


## Linsy

,   .      .   :Smilie:

----------

-.      . /         .,-  .         ,   ,  .    ,    
  2003. ,       ,      .  ,   .-   ,   .  ! :Wow:

----------

-    ,       (   ..)    ,       !

----------

> -   ,   .  !


        -))

----------


## Linsy

> -    ,       (   ..)    ,       !


  .  :Smilie:

----------


## login75

(it)   -.        .
    -  .          :Wow:           -.      - --.        (   )

----------


## andrex-1



----------


## Styura

-  .  ,        .

----------

- ,           1,  , 
+   - -,      1         ,      ,       ... 
    /    - ( /     ),      ,        ...          "  10   ,   "...
   ...  :Frown:

----------


## 87

.  .       .

----------

: .  ( ) .     .  ,     . 
  , ..     ,         .
        ???  :Wow:

----------


## 87

.   , ..   .      ,           .

----------

> : .  ( ) .     .  ,     . 
>   , ..     ,         .
>         ???


      .,   ,  /   .

----------


## Dena



----------


## dura lex

10         ,    "-".        " ".

----------

!   !
 ,       /  -     .  ,     ,  .

----------

> -  .  ,        .


  . 
   " "

----------


## Musaa

.
 ,  ,         !

----------

,  .   . (   .)   .  .
          -  +.,    .

----------


## Nelja

:                 -?

----------


## Andre

.     ,            ,         .

----------


## martm

> :                 -?


     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Nelja

> ?


 "  "

----------


## martm

> " "


   " "    -  .

----------


## Nelja

> " "    -  .


   400 .

----------


## martm

> 400 .


 :Abuse:     .     .  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## dura lex

> ?


 .  :Smilie:  ,  ...

      - ( ). ...    ?.. . ,  ,      .

----------


## ROMKA

: http://dom.bankir.ru/showthread.php?t=6996

----------


## bushka

> ,  -   . 
> 
>        ,        .
> , 19.07.05  15.00  -  ,   20.07.05   ,     .        ,       .  - .  ,          -    .          (....  ,,,,).       .   01.09.05 -  05.09.05  .    -    -   2.


    ?
   -   ,             - .  - -        1.        .             (  ),          ,      ,  ....      ,    .
   .

----------


## ABell

> .  ,  ...
> 
>       - ( ). ...    ?.. . ,  ,      .


          ,      .   ....   .  ,        .
      ...

http://1c.proclub.ru/modules/mydownl...id=22&lid=5781

----------

,        ,   ,     " "     ,       .
    -.   . "" ,         ,     ,        .
         ,      .

----------

!     -      ,   -,   -    .   .  ?

----------


## dura lex

> !     -      ,   -,   -    .   .  ?


    ?  :Smilie: 

___________

           - "  ".       .

----------

.  -     .
        .

----------


## dura lex

> .  -     .
>         .


?   ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

.      .

----------


## dura lex

:

4.1.7.               ,    .   ,             .

   -  - ,       .

 , ,     !

----------


## ROMKA

60-.

----------


## musa

-.    :
1.    ? " CSP"  "OpenSSL"?  ?
2.   "  "  "  "?

----------

> "-".
> 1.()    .
> 2.  -  
>   .   
>    -  .
> 3.       ,
>   .
> 
>    .
> ...


      ! , ,      ,   2 :
1.    , ..       ,        1.   -  ,  - .       ;
2.            1,       , ,      ,        .  ?

----------

> , !   
> ,    iBank  1,     . 
>  iBank - "" - "" -  " " - "  " -    (  !),   1c_to_kl.txt (    ).
> ,   ,        .
> ,   -  .
>   iBank  " "    "".


      ,     , ..      1?     ,      ?

----------

> 4 -.   ,      /    1    3 ,   ,       - (    /) ,       -. .


     1 ,      ,     . ,       , ,      ,       ?

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,


      ,   ,    .      -     .   :yes:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## silk

-     .
18.01.07    "  4.10" ,       - .   :     ,      .
  ,     -.

----------


## a.sokolov

> -.    :
> 1.    ? " CSP"  "OpenSSL"?  ?
> 2.   "  "  "  "?


 CSP - ""     -       .
OpenSSL -  ,     -C - ""        .

"  " -     -       .    .

"  " -        (     ) 

:     .

----------


## Marta222

> CSP - ""     -       .
> OpenSSL -  ,     -C - ""        .
> 
> "  " -     -       .    .
> 
> "  " -        (     ) 
> 
> :     .


 ""    -  DOS.       BS-Client.    OpenSSL .
 ,   .         .      !!!

----------


## osa000

> ""    -  DOS.       BS-Client.    OpenSSL .
>  ,   .         .      !!!


   !   ...         ... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Larky

> ...


    ... :Smilie:

----------


## Palinna



----------

.    .  :yes:

----------


## Mia

> -     (  .  ).   -    ",  160 ":
> 
> 1.    1   (  - )
> 2.     .
> 3.  "   " .              - -    .
> 4.     -   . ..   ,   ,    ,     -.


     -.  .3  . 4  .  .  3 -  ,        -,     ?  4 -              ?      ?

----------

-.      ,         ...........  .........            ,  . \   ,     -      ?

----------

,      ! x-night13@rambler.ru

----------


## Lemori

> -     .
> 18.01.07    "  4.10" ,       - .   :     ,      .
>   ,     -.


  ,     -

----------


## Katrina97

""      -.
  ,   .
     .
   -,

----------


## Demin

*Katrina97*, -   ?   ?

----------


## dura lex

> ""      -.
>   ,   .
>      .
>    -,


     -      ,  -   .

----------


## Katrina97

-  .

----------


## Demin

*Katrina97*,       ?  ?     -   /   ?

----------


## Katrina97

,   .    ,             .     .     ,     . 
 ""  .,  .

----------


## Demin

*Katrina97*,    -  .    ,        .
  .   -    /? ,   .    / ?    ,      ?

----------


## dura lex

*Demin*,    -    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Depronix

,     .   -  .  ,  .

----------


## Demin

*Katrina97*, http://www.m3m.ru/news/2008/8/26/41103.html

_     ,     -  1  

                -  1  . 

,  ,         "-",      ,       ,   .          ,       ,       , ,  ,           1  100  ,  -       . 

              ,  -            .  ,           . 
_

       .  -    .

----------


## .

,

----------

